# IP Adresse manuell  hinzufügen trotz DHCP



## kafiphai (19 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Weiß jemand wie Siemens im TIA Portal das macht, dass trotz der Einstellung am Netzwerkadapter "IP Adresse automatisch beziehen", eine zusätzliche IP-Adresse anzulegen?





LG
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2019)

Windows kann mehrere IP-Adressen auf einer Netzwerkkarte handeln.
Das nutzt TIA.
Kannst du selber auch unter den Adaptereinstellungen machen.
Bei Google oder Youtube findest du Anleitungen.


----------



## kafiphai (19 Dezember 2019)

```
Kannst du selber auch unter den Adaptereinstellungen machen.
```
Nun,  bei Anwahl von DHCP bleibt unter "Erweiterte IP-Einstellungen" das Hinzufügen von IP-Adressen ausgegraut.

Siemens schafft das aber trotz DHCP.
Da wurde die 10.111.1.241 hinzugefügt.




LG
Peter


----------

